# Toaster Oven Suggestions



## jnos (Mar 12, 2017)

I had a toaster oven once, didn't really use it and, since the counter space was more valuable to me, I donated it. Now I need one as a gift and have no idea about features and brands. I bet a lot of you have them, so what better place to ask than here, no?

Looking for a toaster oven for a single person as a gift. She already has a George Foreman grill which she loves for meat or sandwiches, but wants a toaster oven as well. She has a full size stove/oven available just prefers countertop cooking for simplicity. I looked on Amazon, but just too many choices for me. I would very much appreciate your ideas.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had a *BLACK & DECKER * one for years and use it almost every day....mostly

for toasting English Muffins.  Works great,   (B&D is a reliable brand.)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2017)

I have had this Oster oven for quite a few years and am very happy with it. It is also a convection oven as well. It is on the large size but love to be able to bake,warm up, or toast items that aren't good in the microwave. Best part is the tray that comes out for very easy cleaning. I've never had one this easy. Maybe smaller models come with this feature also. The tiny piece of tape on the right side indicates the stop button. A little hard for me to see at a distance so I labeled it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 12, 2017)

We have a Breville Mini Smart oven and really like it.   Didn't want anything too big and this fit the bill.   Was on sale, had a 20% off coupon and in the end was around $79.  Previously we had a Cuisinart and wore it out.   Just my husband and I nowadays, so nice not to have to turn on the oven all the time.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2017)

The convection cooking feature is a great feature.   Also, I like one that is large enough to roast a chicken or small roast so I don't have to heat up the whole house with the big oven.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2017)

I've been thinking of replacing my old standard 2 slice toaster with one of these toaster ovens. I had one a long time ago but I guess it broke down, don't remember. I don't really want to cook in it except for small pizzas. So those and just toast, I wonder if it would be worth it for my grandson and me. Something to think about.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2017)

Google them to see what's out there.  There are illustrations and tell the features  available.

I always do that when looking for a new appliance.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 13, 2017)

For me, I always look on Amazon and read the reviews.   Don't believe 'em all but sure helps.


----------

